# guttin squirrel



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

what is the best and da easiest way to gut a squirrel


----------



## da coon (Dec 17, 2007)

i have no idea


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

:withstupid: Gee lets see here. Its a friggin squirrel for Christ's sake! Shove your knife up the squirrel's pimply a_ _ hole and cut all the way up to its rib cage. Next you grad hold of its gut s and then rip them out. finally cut off the little bugga's hands and feet, make an incision from the first belly cut to the ends of its legs and arms. Skin it and cut off the head and the tail. TADA!!!!

p.s. Its THE easist way to skin a squirrel, not "da" easiest. GEESH!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

all DA country folks down here talk like DAT but thanks for da info


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

The easiest way of gutting a squirrel, if you're a lone, is to hold the squirrel by the tail and bend it back, over its back. Then, use a sharp knife (I always used a carpet knife) and cut it across the tail , where the tail meets that body. Cut through from the bottom and sever the tail bone and then stop. DO NOT CUT THE TAIL OFF!

Now take your knife and make two slits up at an angle from the slit that you made across the tail. These will be at about a 45 degree angle and about an inch long. Don't cut into the meat if you can help it. Just the hide.

Now, with the tail bone severed from the cut across the tail and the two slits up into the ham area of the upper leg, lay the squirrel on its back and stand on the tail. Then take the two hind legs and pull. The tail will start the skin and it will peel off around the body and up to the head. The front legs will even come out.

Now, cut the front paws off and then lop off his head. Then hold him under his armpits and grasp the tab of skin on his belly and pull. this will peel the skin down the belly and over the rear legs. Again clip off the rear paws and you've got him skinned.

Now to gut him. Hold him up and split the pelvis bone (between the hind legs) then take the point of your knife and slide the point just under the skin and slit his belly open. Put pressure on the blade to cut through the sternum and up to the neck. Then just splay him open and peel his guts and heart and lungs and kidneys out. Throw him in a plastic bag and you're done dude.

I always cleaned mine where they fell. They are easier to get out of their hide if they are warm. Do it a while, and you can have one done in about 5 minutes or less. That's good too, as it gives the woods time to quiet down.

Hope this helps NatetheSnake
Merry Christmas
Dan


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks man i bout got a squirrel last week i was out there sittin in some brush and then a squirrel came within 10 feet of me but i forgot my gun was unloaded[/b]


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hard to bag one with an unloaded gun :lol: 
Dan


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

hat are you talking about, just throw th gun, haha, just kidding, dont do that.


----------



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

shoot it with my 375 remington ultra mag. Ittle do tha job just fine!!!!!
Trust me, Ive tried, unfortinatly all that was left was a front leg 30 yds from tha tree


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

Someone above took the time to type all of it out-but here is the link to the video that shows it:

http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h21/V ... inning.flv


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i dont gut them i just cut the back legs off and save the tail and throw the rest away.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

> i dont gut them i just cut the back legs off and save the tail and throw the rest away.


thats pretty lazy didn't your parents ever tell you to cook what you eat. also its illegal to intentionally waste game. :******: :shake: :******: :shake: :******: :shake: :******: :lame:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

nytrapper16 said:


> i dont gut them i just cut the back legs off and save the tail and throw the rest away.


Yeah, really. There's a lot of meat on them that you're missing! You should get all the food that you can from him! :shake:


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

where is the other meat on them for years i would just take the legs because thats where most of the meat is


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

the front legs and the back


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks the next time i go squirril hunting i will make sure i get all the meat. i am sorry if i affended any one. dont get me wrong i love to eat all the stuff i harvest with deer i eat every thing on them including the heart and liver some for rabbit i debreast all my birds does any one pluck them and make roast out of them


----------



## JohnnyArcher77 (Jan 7, 2008)

check this link for a consice how-to video.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=48147

:beer: 
Johnny


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I found a video one time from the VA Dept. of Game and Inland Fisheries that was pretty slick. There is definitely a trick to skinnin' a squirrel and it looks like you have had some good advice.

As far as hard to harvest a squirrel with an unloaded gun...Heck, let the dog catch it!


----------

